# Budgie Taming With His Toy?



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

Okay so this is my first post on this forum!
I bought my budgie from a store almost two months ago and have been trying to tame him ever since. I only have one budgie and he is young yet.
I really started the regular taming process a week ago, before that I interacted with him occasionally.

I think he's getting closer to me now. I put seeds in my hand and he now cautiously does put one foot on my hand and starts to eat, sometimes even hops on. It's a great feeling when he does. He never ate millet in his life. I tried to give him some after I got him but he doesn't like the spray millet as much as he likes his seeds (sigh) so I can't bribe him with that.

So I tried a different approach. He already has quite a few toys in his cage but there is one in particular that he plays with the most. It's beads on a bendy string with many knots. He loves trying to untie the knot and throwing the toy onto the floor.

Today, what I did was take out that toy and put in on the palm of my hand. He immediately jumped from his perch and onto my hand. I kept talking to him in soothing voices. When he was on my palm, he tried to untie the knots and I slightly felt like he wanted to pick it up and either throw it on the ground or take it back to the cage.
I've been doing this 'toy taming' thing for a day. He jumps onto my hand without any fear and plays with the toy for about 20 to 30 seconds after which he goes back. If I have the toy on my hand he will keep coming back.
So what I wanted to ask was how should I proceed from here? Should I continue? PS: He only stays on my hand if the toy is near otherwise he doesn't stay on it for longer than five seconds.

*TL;DR* Budgie keen to get on my hand if I have his toy on my hand. Otherwise he isn't tempted much with food. Should I continue taming him with this toy instead of millet (which he isn't fond of).

Btw, I do give him a seed when he jumps onto my hand; as a reward.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

You can definitely use the toy as the reward! Some birds just aren't highly food motivated. Just make sure you limit access to his toy otherwise


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It sounds as though you've gotten off to a good start with the taming and bonding. Using the toy since that is what appeals to your budgie which is perfectly fine.

Take a look at these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice, I agree completely with the above. I'm glad your budgie is doing well with taming!

It is really great to have you here and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you and your budgie around the forums! :yo:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

Hunterkat said:


> You can definitely use the toy as the reward! Some birds just aren't highly food motivated. Just make sure you limit access to his toy otherwise


Thank you very much for the advice!
I continued the toy reward method and the progress I made was remarkable! Just one day and now he basically runs to the roof of the cage and jumps a distance of 10 inches to my hand! I then immediately reward him with the toy and give lots of praises.

I even used the spray millet in conjunction with the toy and sometimes give him the millet as a reward which he also seems to like now! I'm very hopeful for the future!


----------



## ColdWinterDream (Mar 31, 2017)

Wooh! Go (bird's name here)! It's always great when you see something working like that. 

Btw, please post a picture and name of your little one. I'm sure I'm not the only one dying to know. ?


----------



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

ColdWinterDream said:


> Wooh! Go (bird's name here)! It's always great when you see something working like that.
> 
> Btw, please post a picture and name of your little one. I'm sure I'm not the only one dying to know. ?


I've added an attachment. This was him the first day I got him home. He looks scared, well, because it was his first day and second he is afraid of my phone so i never really did take a good photo of him. Btw, he's in the travel cage in this photo.
I'll try to take a better photo some day now.

Also, we've made amazing progress this week. Today, he let me scratch his head/neck!! It felt so great when his head feathers fluffed up the moment i touched him. And on top of that he actually took a nap when he was perched on my finger today. Couldn't this day get any better 

He's still nervous to get on my shoulder and now pretty much comes to my hand even without a treat or toy in sight.

PS: Thank you all for replying! I've been busy this week with exams so couldn't reply straight away.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's such a pretty boy! What's his name? 

I'm glad things are going well  As he grows older, he may not like petting any more; most budgies don't once they are past the baby stage


----------



## Farhan (Jul 21, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> He's such a pretty boy! What's his name?
> 
> I'm glad things are going well  As he grows older, he may not like petting any more; most budgies don't once they are past the baby stage


Oh yea his name is 'Blue'.
I couldn't think of a better name so just based on his color went with this name!
Things are going well so far. He isn't afraid of my hand and comes to it without fear. Currently in the process of shoulder training!
Wish me luck!


----------

